# Really bad DR and DP!!!!!! Please help!!!!! Tips??? Diet? Coping? Supplements?



## braingroundwork76 (Sep 25, 2017)

I know that these are probably due to symptoms anxiety manifesting themselves but they are really affecting me. I NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET PLEASE!!!! I NEED HELP IN TERMS OF COPING, SUPPLEMENTS, DIET, POSSIBLY MEDICATION, EXCERCISE, ETC. Thanks. I am also about 25 pounds underweight. Can that be playing a role in this???

P.S. I scheduled an appointment with a Kaiser psychiatrist but they can only see me maximum once a month. I need one more frequently!!! Thank you


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Okay young one. The first thing you need to do is to CALM DOWN. Now I didn't write those words in caps to disparage you in any way -- quite the contrary.

I want to emphasize those word because it is going to become a very valuable tool for you.

I think seeing a psychiatrist is a good idea but once a month isn't very helpful, I agree. When my DP started I was going batshit crazy just like you. The good thing is we aren't losing our minds, and we aren't delusional. This just happens to be a very bizarre symptom of severe anxiety and past trauma.

Try a Crisis prevention clinic, yes the name sounds horrible but it isn;t what you think it is. It won't be some mental ward were they're gonna lock you in and throw away the key. It is an outpatient facility, and that's another thing I want to emphasize, make you it is outpatient, meaning you come in a scheduled time and leave and go about your business.

This my sound horrible but at least now I know I wasn't the only one that had these weird thoughts, like why are we human.

I guess it's relief but Im sure thats not what you want to hear.

Here are some supplements that help with anxiety:

Inositol (power form is best) between 2g-15g a day (start out small, maybe 2grams first, then every week increase by 1/2 gram)

Gaba (pills, gels)

Kava Kava

L-thenine (200mg)

Magnesium (500mg)

Calcium (1000mg)

Intake these daily and remmeber this is not a professional adivce but im positive this can help you as they are natural and do great against anxiety.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Great response, but as always, there isn't a formulae, sorry to disagree with anything anyone says, I agree with a lot of the supplements mentioned for sure, but i'd honestly want to know a few things:

How long have you had this? 
How did it start? (be honest, no point neglecting this)

What have you tried?

What are medication and supplements are you on now?


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

CK1 said:


> Great response, but as always, there isn't a formulae, sorry to disagree with anything anyone says, I agree with a lot of the supplements mentioned for sure, but i'd honestly want to know a few things:
> 
> How long have you had this?
> How did it start? (be honest, no point neglecting this)
> ...


Im not sure who you are asking but I will tell answer it anyway.

I've had it for two months. It started August 14.
I was an already anxious person with a lot of instability in my life. Adding to that, in these last few months I was smoking weed about 4-5 a week.

I would get mini-panic attacks while high but chose to neglect them and keep smoking and then finally my mind snapped.
I have been taking supplements (as described above and additional ones) and I'm also taking Lexapro (10mg)

I want to quit Lexapro altogether as I'm reaching a stage were my DP/DR is'n't so bad. As a matter if fact, my DR is gone but I still have DP, something I will be posting in regards to on Discusisons.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I was talking to OP but,

Inositol - Tried and like

Gaba - Tried forms

Kava Kava - Always interested me but got put off from stories

L-thenine (200mg) - Use to take

Magnesium (500mg) - Currently take

Calcium (1000mg) - Just finished a cycle

Sounds like you are making headway


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

braingroundwork76 said:


> I know that these are probably due to symptoms anxiety manifesting themselves but they are really affecting me. I NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET PLEASE!!!! I NEED HELP IN TERMS OF COPING, SUPPLEMENTS, DIET, POSSIBLY MEDICATION, EXCERCISE, ETC. Thanks. I am also about 25 pounds underweight. Can that be playing a role in this???
> 
> P.S. I scheduled an appointment with a Kaiser psychiatrist but they can only see me maximum once a month. I need one more frequently!!! Thank you


What triggered your DP? Trauma? Drugs? Nothing in particular?


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

CK1 said:


> I was talking to OP but,
> 
> Inositol - Tried and like
> 
> ...


You got a good regimen going on. Keep it up, especially the magnesium and Inositol.
Yeah, Kava didn't do much for me. I'm returning it since it only caused me to sweat and become more irritable.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Actually on a metal detox, then giving stronger medication a trial for a while.

But yeah over the next three months I'll be on:

Vit D

Inositol

Magnesium

PRAMIRACETAM (just started)

Fish Oil

Then/With: Mirtazapine (can't wait, did me well last time)

Also got to finish of DMAE and a few other things... updates if i feel the needed


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

I heard of that drug. Isn't that more for depression? Does your DP give you depression?

How long have you had DP/DR?

I don't want to get depressed and it seems like I don't. I get slightly sad and upset but overall I dont get depressed. I've had it for two months...is this one of those condition that can depress you as more time goes by?

Keep us updated with your regimen. I'd like to know the effects pramiracetam has on you


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I think there is talks of Olanzapine with Mirtazapine, which is even better. I'll keep you updated.

It's a tyri AD took it for 3 months before and it was brilliant once it levelled out after 2 months and then killed my depression. 2/3 years but it's gone from 100% to 30%, just trying to nail the rest... mainly depression for me.

If you are depressed, you will have an idea.. usually. I didn't when I had it mild, but any higher than that, for sure.

It depends on a lot of factors I guess, environment, how you take it, just many things, could not say...

I'll keep you posted, yeah Pramiracetam has interested me in a while as it's many peoples favourite on places like Reddit, not for DP but for anxiety, who knows...

But I am much more saying that although I am using up the rest of my supplements, I will be switching to Mitrazapine and Olanzapine when I get my wish


----------



## braingroundwork76 (Sep 25, 2017)

I think it's because of multiple factors plus the fact that I am a sensitive person so many things can get to me. I'm working on that. Also my uncle passed away and he was very young, about 49 years old. The sadness accompanied by my grandmas reaction made my brain go into shock I think. Also I tend to be anxious and stressed about things.
Right now I'm taking pure Taurine powder and I ordered some pure Magnesium powder. Are there any other things that helped you? 


CK1 said:


> Great response, but as always, there isn't a formulae, sorry to disagree with anything anyone says, I agree with a lot of the supplements mentioned for sure, but i'd honestly want to know a few things:
> 
> How long have you had this?
> How did it start? (be honest, no point neglecting this)
> ...


----------

